# My lap dog



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

He has to be in one of our laps ....


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

That's RIGHT! MOVE over Dad!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm certain there's room for me here!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I turned and cropped your second photo. Centering Loki also gives us a good look at your awesome grooming table that so many of us on the forum now have (even if some of us don't use it as often as we'd imagined we'd use it . . .)

Amazon.com : Master Equipment Small Pet Grooming Table, Purple : Pet Grooming Supplies : Pet Supplies


----------

